# Probably going to regret asking but....



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

anyone use the ridgid seesnake micro ? I just ordered the ca-300 unit and dont really know much about them other than reviews and videos. What are the differences in the cheaper versions? I went ahead and bought the higher model just because you usually pay for what you get.lol. I have ran across a few instances where it would have saved me a lot of time and effort. thanks in advance !


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Not familiar with the model but have been running cameras since plumbers thought they were silly and unneeded. What is smaller diameter pipe you can use it on?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We have a micro drain with the ca300. 

Great unit but it really needs more light.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I run my Micro Drain with the 300 all the time. Works great on kitchen, laundry, lav drains etc. I have had it less than a year and it has paid for itself and then some. 
You can also run it through the trap of a toilet. My success with that is about fifty percent on getting it all the way through. Let's you know in a hurry if you have cleared a clog completely or if the cause is still existing.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

its not a sewer camera...lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The ca300 is what we use. the camera is different.

I have two or three of the ones you are referring to. Don't remember the last time we used one.


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

HSI said:


> I run my Micro Drain with the 300 all the time. Works great on kitchen, laundry, lav drains etc. I have had it less than a year and it has paid for itself and then some.
> You can also run it through the trap of a toilet. My success with that is about fifty percent on getting it all the way through. Let's you know in a hurry if you have cleared a clog completely or if the cause is still existing.


THAT is handy.. right through a w.c. s trap you say.. I have to look into this. ive only used a regular see snake, and it has payed for itself for sure


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

Also use it to locate leaks in wall. Especially for tubs and showers. Stick the camera thru the shower valve hole, minimize holes you have to make in walls.
It takes time to get good at maneuvering it in the wall around pipes.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

I have the Micro with ca300 as well as the vu-rite mini. The micro is my go-to camera. It works just fine on 1-1/2 to even 3-inch lines and it is fast and easy. I use it often to locate septic tanks and locate trouble spots along with my Ridgid locator. On the other hand, my vu-rite gives a much better picture and I use it when I need to record and e-mail the video or burn a DVD but it time consuming to set up with the laptop and all the wires and bulk. The Miccro I can pull out of the truck and put it right to work. It has been WELL worth the money and would buy it again oin a heartbeat.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

We have one. Use it to help residents Can be handy to find anything hidden in walls, from leaks to mold.


----------

